# Thinking of swapping a 5d3 for a 1D4.....



## can0nfan2379 (Dec 10, 2013)

Just wanted to get some thoughts from people who have had both cameras.

I shoot a lot of varied stuff from portraits to events, landscape, nature and wildlife (this is where my main interest lies). I upgraded from a 7D to a 5DIII mostly for the better noise handling and full frame sensor despite losing the crop factor advantage. I have been very happy with my 5D3 and I would absolutely love a 1DX for the integrated grip, better weather sealing, FPS and deeper buffer.

The 1DX however is currently not in my budget so I have been kicking around the idea of going from my 5D3 to a 1D4. The only issues that I have run into with my 5D3 are having to wait for the buffer to clear from some action sequences I've taken and the lack of interchangeable focusing screens when I've been using some of my Zeiss lenses and manually focusing large aperture lenses.

Anyone have any thoughts on this crazy idea?


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Dec 10, 2013)

The other thing that crossed my mind is that if Canon introduces a high megapixel 1 series camera in the next 6 months, it might drive the 1DX into a slightly more affordable range.......


----------



## cdn_photog (Dec 10, 2013)

When I upgraded from a 7D to a 5D3 I ran into buffer delays with my UDMA 6 CF cards, but getting a new UDMA 7 CF card made a big difference in how many shots I could take in a row. When researching 5D3 buffer speed I read that if you had a SD card in your 5D3, even if it is not being written to, it can slow down the write speed to the CF card as well.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 10, 2013)

The 1D MK IV is a great camera, I had mine alongside my Nikon D800 and 5D MK III. It was superior to the D800, and pretty much equal to the 5D MK III. I had to sell it due to my Carpal Tunnel and the need to use a lighter camera. 

I think its just a matter of personal preference, both a excellent. I had no issues using the MK IV at ISO 12800.


----------



## Grumbaki (Dec 10, 2013)

Does 1d4 as the spot metering on AF point? That's an awesome feature too often overlooked IMHO (and actually my only draw to 1Dx from 5D3) that you could had on the plus side of your list.


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Dec 10, 2013)

I've read that too but I never use SD cards so I haven't run into that issue.

I am using Lexar 600X cards which I believe are UDMA 6 so that may help with the buffer clearing if I go up to 1000X or UDMA 7 cards.




cdn_photog said:


> When I upgraded from a 7D to a 5D3 I ran into buffer delays with my UDMA 6 CF cards, but getting a new UDMA 7 CF card made a big difference in how many shots I could take in a row. When researching 5D3 buffer speed I read that if you had a SD card in your 5D3, even if it is not being written to, it can slow down the write speed to the CF card as well.


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Dec 10, 2013)

What do you think of the servo performance of the 1D4 vs the 5D3? I assume the lens drive speed and acquisition is faster with the 1D4 due to the greater battery voltage but is it as accurate as the 5D3?



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The 1D MK IV is a great camera, I had mine alongside my Nikon D800 and 5D MK III. It was superior to the D800, and pretty much equal to the 5D MK III. I had to sell it due to my Carpal Tunnel and the need to use a lighter camera.
> 
> I think its just a matter of personal preference, both a excellent. I had no issues using the MK IV at ISO 12800.


----------



## charlesbanke (Dec 10, 2013)

I have fallen in love with the 1d series bodies, you will be very happy with the ergonomics, much more solid in the hand than the 5diii, the integrated vertical grip is a huge plus and comes in handy very often. Your buffer issues may be due to your memory cards, but I would imagine the 1d iv would have a deeper buffer. Burst rate and autofocus acquisition is another added bonus


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Dec 10, 2013)

On both the 7D and 5D3 I currently own, I've always used the Canon vertical grips for those models. Once you get used to having the vertical controls it feels awkward to go back to bodies that lack those. The only thing I wish the 1D4 had was the vertical thumb joystick for AF point selection. I use that a lot no matter which orientation I'm shooting in. The 1Dx has the vertical joystick where it should be whereas the 5D3 grip has it placed in a weird spot and I always have to reach down for it which I find really annoying.





charlesbanke said:


> I have fallen in love with the 1d series bodies, you will be very happy with the ergonomics, much more solid in the hand than the 5diii, the integrated vertical grip is a huge plus and comes in handy very often. Your buffer issues may be due to your memory cards, but I would imagine the 1d iv would have a deeper buffer. Burst rate and autofocus acquisition is another added bonus


----------



## Canon1 (Dec 11, 2013)

I used to own a 1D4 and shot with it for a long time. When I sold my 5DII and bought a 5DIII I was really blown away by how much more detail is captured by the 5DIII. I shot with these two cameras side by side for several months and at the end of the day the 5DIII just produces cleaner images. 

I find that I get usable images with my 5DIII up to ISO 6400 and 12800, while I would hate to push the ISO over 2000 on the Mark 4. 

The noise is very different with the 5DIII. It is more of a Luminance noise that is very easy to clean up in post and does not rob details from an image. The 1DIV noise is much more difficult to clean up and details are lost at high ISO no matter what you do. 

I ended up selling my 1D4 and bought a second 5DIII. The only thing I miss is the FPS. Sometimes when shooting fast action wildlife I miss shots with the slower FPS on the 5D that I would not have missed on the 1D. 

I'm hoping that the 7DII (If it ever comes out) does well at high ISO. If so it would be a great match to the 5DIII. 

Bottom line, both are great cameras. If FPS is your main concern then i'd go for the Mark 4. If IQ is your main concern then the 5DIII wins hands down....


----------



## bdunbar79 (Dec 11, 2013)

Unfortunately the 7D2 will not likely perform well at high ISO...

I had the 1D4 and 5D3 both. I could use images from the 1D4 easily as high as ISO 6400. The 1D4's color accuracy was much better than the 5D3. The 5D3 loves reds and pinks. I thought the 1D4 was more accurate and the RAW files I thought could be dealt with much better than the 5D3. One thing not mentioned here is the 1/300s flash sync speed on the 1D4 vs. 1/250s for the 5D3. 

On the other hand, the resolution difference is actually noticeable in RAW files. I preferred my 5D3 over the 1D4 in most general situations, but then I sold them both to get another 1Dx. Because the 1Dx spanked both of them


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Dec 11, 2013)

Image quality is a priority. Maybe I'll just wait a while longer for the 1DX to drop below 4K



Canon1 said:


> Bottom line, both are great cameras. If FPS is your main concern then i'd go for the Mark 4. If IQ is your main concern then the 5DIII wins hands down....


----------



## pwp (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm shooting almost daily with 1D4 & 5D3. They're a pretty good matched pair with different strengths. My go-to body for any type of action shooting is the 1D4, it's much better than the 5D3 in this regard. Give both bodies their best chance of delivering their highest buffer clearing performance with the fastest cards you can afford. They make an instantly tangible difference. I'm also a great fan of the x1.3 crop APS-H sensor found in the Mk4. Depending what your client wants to do with the shots, pushing the 1D4 to 6400-8000 iso is very do-able provided your exposures are perfect. A modest dose of NR in Lightroom will be all they need for good, usable output.

I love both cameras, they're both first class pieces of kit either of which will deliver the goods in most situations. For more extreme conditions or output requirements, each camera will have it's day. On the level of handling and ergonomics of any 1-Series body will leave the rest gasping for respectability. A minority of shooters will challenge this position, but 1-Series users don't tend to use these superior bodies to look cool, they just know from experience that they just can't be beaten. The loudest 1-Series critics probably haven't used them in prolonged demanding conditions, or maybe not at all. 

Get the 1D4! $3k should get you a beauty.

-pw


----------



## mwh1964 (Dec 11, 2013)

Crazy idea. Go for the 1Dx or stay w. 5D3. Just my 2c of course.


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Dec 11, 2013)

I think you're absolutely right that a 5D3 and 1D4 compliment each other perfectly but if I were to go to the 1D4 I'd have to sell the 5D3 since I can't afford to have both (I might as well have a 1DX then if I've got 6K in bodies).

There is a guy in the area who is looking to trade his 1D4 for a 5D3 so if I traded straight across for my 5D3 I wouldn't need to put up any cash -- simple straight swap.

I think what I'm going to do for now is upgrade my CF cards. The last cards I bought for my 7D (which I'm still using were Lexar 16GB 600x UDMA6). What are you guys shooting for 1000x UDMA7 cards -- Lexar or Sandisk??? I've heard of some people having issues with the Lexar 32GB cards.

I can live with 6FPS for the time being and hold out for the 1DX to get more affordable. The thing that really kills me is the lack of interchangeable focusing screens on the 5D3 and yet you can swap the screens on the 1DX (expected) AND on the 6D (really Canon.....you didn't include this feature on the 5D3 semi-pro body??  )

Thanks everyone for your feedback!





pwp said:


> Get the 1D4! $3k should get you a beauty.
> -pw


----------



## Eldar (Dec 11, 2013)

cdn_photog said:


> When I upgraded from a 7D to a 5D3 I ran into buffer delays with my UDMA 6 CF cards, but getting a new UDMA 7 CF card made a big difference in how many shots I could take in a row. When researching 5D3 buffer speed I read that if you had a SD card in your 5D3, even if it is not being written to, it can slow down the write speed to the CF card as well.


I also thought you would improve speed by removing the SD card, but I just tested mine and it seems to be same same. 
At 6 fps, with a 90MB/s CF 16GB Sandisk, I got bursts of 18 full size RAW images both with and without the SD card inserted. Swapping to a 150MB/S CF 64GB Lexar I got 24 full size RAW, both with and without the SD card.
To compare, I got 34 full size RAW with the 1DX at 12fps with the 150MB/s card. And on top of that, the buffer is emptied much faster for follow on shots.
I have sold my 1DIV, so I cannot do a direct comparison, but it sure outperforms the 5DIII on fps and buffer handling. But having the 1DX, I think the 5DIII is the best complement at the moment.


----------



## suburbia (Dec 11, 2013)

http://blog.willshootphotography.com/2012/06/udma-7-cf-card-performance-on-canon-5d-mark-iii-and-1d-mark-iv-soooo-worth-it.html

Seems that switching to UDMA 7 has more dramatic impact on the 5d Mk III performance:

RAW shots

Camera........... Card	........Shots till full.....Buffer empty in 
5D Mark III......UDMA 6....	15....................15.2 sec 
.......................UDMA 7.....26....................3.5 sec 

1D Mark IV......UDMA 6.....27.....................24.5 sec 
.......................UDMA 7*...31.....................6.1 sec

* Requires Firmware Upgrade


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 11, 2013)

can0nfan2379 said:


> Just wanted to get some thoughts from people who have had both cameras.
> 
> I shoot a lot of varied stuff from portraits to events, landscape, nature and wildlife (this is where my main interest lies). I upgraded from a 7D to a 5DIII mostly for the better noise handling and full frame sensor despite losing the crop factor advantage. I have been very happy with my 5D3 and I would absolutely love a 1DX for the integrated grip, better weather sealing, FPS and deeper buffer.
> 
> ...



I noticed landscapes in your post above.

If you use wide angle lenses, there is a difference between the 5DIII and 1DIV.

There is the option of a Canon Refurb 1DX. The CPW price alerts work.

I wouldn't expect the retail price of a 1DX to come down anytime soon, nor would I wait in anticipation of this rumored big megapixel body. If the "studio" body materializes, it is aimed at a different segment than the 1DX, so it isn't really a replacement of the 1DX, therefore, the anticipated 1DX price drop may not happen.

Also note that the 1DX does not support the Ec-S screen, and I don't recall seeing anything on this in the upcoming firmware update. That said, I can see a difference looking through 5D series and 1DX viewfinders. The 1DX appears clearer to me and where manual focus was maddening in a 5DII, I can do it through a 1DX (yes, diopter was adjusted in both instances).

There are many posts claiming similarity between the 5DIII and 1DX cameras, and I think they are further apart than what meets the eye or spec sheet. I suspect that a comparison between exploded parts diagram views with part numbers of both cameras would confirm this.

The 1DIV does NOT have the same spot focus feature found on the 7D, 5DIII or 1DX. The 1DIV spot focus feature only works with the supertele lenses with a focus button.

The 5DIII focuses better in low light than the 1DIV. "Low light" is kind of vague, but you may want to try it out if you can with both cameras.

It is hard not to recommend the 1DX.

It is possible that the 1DIV will retain more value over time than the 5DIII, so switching now may not be a bad move.


----------



## pdirestajr (Dec 11, 2013)

can0nfan2379 said:


> Image quality is a priority. Maybe I'll just wait a while longer for the 1DX to drop below 4K
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Be prepared to wait years and a couple more camera body generations to find it used at <4k... That's a lot of missed moments.


----------



## Canon1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Eldar said:


> cdn_photog said:
> 
> 
> > When I upgraded from a 7D to a 5D3 I ran into buffer delays with my UDMA 6 CF cards, but getting a new UDMA 7 CF card made a big difference in how many shots I could take in a row. When researching 5D3 buffer speed I read that if you had a SD card in your 5D3, even if it is not being written to, it can slow down the write speed to the CF card as well.
> ...



From what I understand the presence of an SD card will only affect the write speed to the CF when you are writing to both cards simultaneously.


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Dec 11, 2013)

That is a pretty dramatic increase in shots taken and buffer clearing on the 5D3 comparing UDMA6 vs UDMA7.....interesting



suburbia said:


> http://blog.willshootphotography.com/2012/06/udma-7-cf-card-performance-on-canon-5d-mark-iii-and-1d-mark-iv-soooo-worth-it.html
> 
> Seems that switching to UDMA 7 has more dramatic impact on the 5d Mk III performance:
> 
> ...


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Dec 11, 2013)

Also a good point. I've always babied my equipment and have avoided taking my 5D3 out in light mist/drizzle. Having a 1 series may provide a better sense of security with the weather sealing that perhaps I would obtain some additional photos / avoid missed opportunity....



pdirestajr said:


> can0nfan2379 said:
> 
> 
> > Image quality is a priority. Maybe I'll just wait a while longer for the 1DX to drop below 4K
> ...


----------



## cdn_photog (Dec 11, 2013)

I am using a SanDisk ExtremePro 32GB UDMA7 rated at 160MB/s in my 5D3. 
http://www.adorama.com/IDSCFEP4K32.html

I have 2 SanDisk SD cards (for my P&S), and 2 SanDisk CF cards, plus a 3rd SanDisk CF card that I sold with the 7D, and have not had any problems with them.


----------



## WPJ (Dec 11, 2013)

cdn_photog said:


> I am using a SanDisk ExtremePro 32GB UDMA7 rated at 160MB/s in my 5D3.
> http://www.adorama.com/IDSCFEP4K32.html
> 
> I have 2 SanDisk SD cards (for my P&S), and 2 SanDisk CF cards, plus a 3rd SanDisk CF card that I sold with the 7D, and have not had any problems with them.



I have 2 x 32gb Lexar x600 and 2 x 32gb Lexar x800, no issues with ether set of cards

Great burst rates.


----------



## crasher8 (Dec 11, 2013)

Another vote for a refurb 1Dx


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Dec 11, 2013)

I totally agree with the likelihood that the 1 Series use higher tier componentry. There must be some reason people claim that 1 Series RAW files can be pushed and pulled more than lower tier bodies.

I use the spot focus feature tons so that's a knock against the 1D4.

You're probably right that the 1D4 may retain more value long term given that it is the last in the line of APS-H bodies and is very popular among wildlife photogs. No doubt it is a great camera. Just not convinced yet that it would be a step up from the 5D3 -- perhaps more of a lateral move....I mean I realize the build quality and FPS are an advantage but as has been discussed it does lose out on the 5D3 for some features (5D3 has 2 more cross type points, spot focus, low light servo performance).






danski0224 said:


> There are many posts claiming similarity between the 5DIII and 1DX cameras, and I think they are further apart than what meets the eye or spec sheet. I suspect that a comparison between exploded parts diagram views with part numbers of both cameras would confirm this.
> 
> The 1DIV does NOT have the same spot focus feature found on the 7D, 5DIII or 1DX. The 1DIV spot focus feature only works with the supertele lenses with a focus button.
> 
> It is possible that the 1DIV will retain more value over time than the 5DIII, so switching now may not be a bad move.


----------



## Canon1 (Dec 11, 2013)

can0nfan2379 said:


> That is a pretty dramatic increase in shots taken and buffer clearing on the 5D3 comparing UDMA6 vs UDMA7.....interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. This is interesting. All of my cards are UDMA 6 and 5. What a dramatic difference between 6 and 7! Time to go to BH and get some new cards...


----------



## goldencode (Dec 12, 2013)

I shoot a 5D3 plus the 1DIV...it's a superb combination.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Dec 12, 2013)

I misinterpreted the question. The 1D4 is NOT a step up above the 5D3. The 5D3 I think overall, in more general situations, will give superior IQ. If you put a 5D3 on a 400 f/2.8L II IS lens and then the 1D4 on the same lens, the 5D3 would have better IQ, especially if you are 1.3x closer to your subject.


----------



## Richard8971 (Dec 12, 2013)

I have also decided that I would rather have a 1D4 over the 5D3. 

It's a beast of a camera and for wildlife shooting I would rather have 10fps and "lesser" IQ and get that shot than a little bit better "image quality" and miss it.

I have spoken with a few well known wildlife photographers and they say that if you switch to the 1D4 (over the 7D) you will never look back. David Hemmings didn't even blink when I asked him about upgrading to the 1D4, the 5D3 was never even mentioned. Believe me, he is someone who would know.

D


----------



## eml58 (Dec 12, 2013)

My initial view would be Don't do it, if I read your Post correctly you mention the opportunity to clean swap a 5DMK III for a 1DMK IV, so my view would be, don't do it.

I own all 3 Camera Bodies and use them mostly for Wildlife (+ the 5DMK II) I never sell a Good Camera, it's like selling your children.

When I was using the 5DMK II + 1DMK IV, the 1 DMK IV was the King for me, 10fps, weather sealed, much better AF System than the 5DMK II, and the big big decider, 1.3 Crop.

The only thing the 5DMK II had that was better, was a larger MP file.

But then along came the 5DMK III, suddenly I was finding I was using the 5DMK III more than the 1DMK IV, the 5DMK III had a 61 point AF system, larger file size, Ok weather sealing, the 1D MK IV became the back up to the 5DMK III.

Then along came the 1Dx, I bought 2 Bodies, never take the 1DMK IV anywhere anymore, and use the 5DMK III as a back up.

But, this is wildlife Photography, with the occasional Landscape thrown in, street scenes if I'm stuck in a City between flights to another place that has Wildlife, and if a slow Bird flies past, some BIF Images.


----------



## hawaiisunsetphoto (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow. If you could find an even swap, your 5D Mark III for a 1D Mark IV, I would do it in a heartbeat, assuming the 1D Mark IV is in excellent shape. I paid around $2350 from my 5D Mark III. Good 1D Mark IVs are going for $3K+. I've owned both, both are great cameras. If you need low light, full frame, you can pick up a used or refurb 6D later for $1400 or less. My two cents.


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 12, 2013)

can0nfan2379 said:


> I totally agree with the likelihood that the 1 Series use higher tier componentry. There must be some reason people claim that 1 Series RAW files can be pushed and pulled more than lower tier bodies.
> 
> I use the spot focus feature tons so that's a knock against the 1D4.
> 
> You're probably right that the 1D4 may retain more value long term given that it is the last in the line of APS-H bodies and is very popular among wildlife photogs. No doubt it is a great camera. Just not convinced yet that it would be a step up from the 5D3 -- perhaps more of a lateral move....I mean I realize the build quality and FPS are an advantage but as has been discussed it does lose out on the 5D3 for some features (5D3 has 2 more cross type points, spot focus, low light servo performance).



Yes, for some reason, 1D files can be manipulated more in post, at least in my limited experience. I also think Canon files can be messed with a bit more in DPP than Lightroom, for example. But, Lightroom wins in the interface department. 

I think the files look different, too.

It is possible, given good exposures to start with, that the 5DIII file can be cropped to match a 1DIV file with no loss in IQ. It may be possible to do the same with a 1DX file- crop it to a 1.3x FOV with no loss in IQ. The "reach" arguments are going away as technology marches forward.

I have noticed that Canon seems to be splitting up feature sets across the product line. Note the stellar center point in the 6D vs other current FF offerings. But, Canon made the body smaller than the 5DIII, which isn't appealing to me.

If low light AF performance and spot focus without a Big White are important, then a 1DIV isn't an upgrade over a 5DIII.

There are 3rd party focus screens available for the 5DIII, but ease of use doesn't come to mind. If focus screen use is of importance, then the 1DIV becomes an upgrade over a 5DIII.

The 1DIV also lacks all of the cool stuff that can be done with current Canon RT flashes through the camera menu. Although it may be possible to address this with a firmware update, it hasn't happened yet.

Given current offerings, the 1DX is the only one that has limited occurances of the word "or" when describing feature comparisons between current models.

The one major thing that the 1DIV has over the 5DIII is value in the used market. If the 1DIV is in good to excellent shape, you can flip it with little effort, and get more funding towards a 1DX or try out a 6D.


----------



## WPJ (Dec 12, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> I misinterpreted the question. The 1D4 is NOT a step up above the 5D3. The 5D3 I think overall, in more general situations, will give superior IQ. If you put a 5D3 on a 400 f/2.8L II IS lens and then the 1D4 on the same lens, the 5D3 would have better IQ, especially if you are 1.3x closer to your subject.



the 5d is not 1.3x closer to the subject it s that much further away


----------



## jasonsim (Dec 12, 2013)

can0nfan2379 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on this crazy idea?



Depends on what is most important to you. If you find yourself needing the extra reach and the 10FPS, then it might make sense. However, for landscapes and portraits, I for one would want a full frame camera. Also, it would be good for you to go to a local shop that might have a 1D IV to try out. I for one think that once you get used to the menu system and the AF layout of the 5D III, going to a 1D IV might seem awkward and a step back. 

6FP is not all that bad. I have captured some amazing wildlife and sporting shots with a 5D III. I have a 1Dx now, and soon to have 6D. But the 5D III is a wonderful camera! If the buffering is the only issue, you might invest in a new CF card, a Lexar Professional 1000x 32GB or higher (the 16GB are artificially slowed down). Also take out the SD card that you might have in the 5D III. I believe leaving an SD in causes the bus to slow down even for the high speed CF card. Give that a go and see if you need something more. 

Kind regards,
Jason S.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Dec 12, 2013)

WPJ said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > I misinterpreted the question. The 1D4 is NOT a step up above the 5D3. The 5D3 I think overall, in more general situations, will give superior IQ. If you put a 5D3 on a 400 f/2.8L II IS lens and then the 1D4 on the same lens, the 5D3 would have better IQ, especially if you are 1.3x closer to your subject.
> ...



Uhhhhhhhh. That's what I said.


----------



## WPJ (Dec 12, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> WPJ said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...


----------



## pwp (Dec 13, 2013)

hawaiisunsetphoto said:


> Wow. If you could find an even swap, your 5D Mark III for a 1D Mark IV, I would do it in a heartbeat, assuming the 1D Mark IV is in excellent shape.


Couldn't agree more, provided the strengths of the 1D4 vs the strengths of the 5D3 are what you require. I own both and they're a good complimentary pair. On most jobs I'll have the 70-200 on the 1D4 and 16-35II or 24-70II on the 5D3. But if it came to a toss-up, one or the other, it would be the 1D4 every single time. The 5D3 is called on when the project requires maximum IQ (short of renting MF) or complete FF wide-angle delivery.

1-Series bodies are expensive to buy new, but heavy users working in demanding situations know 100% that you get what you pay for. BTW, one sometimes overlooked advantage of the 1D4 is the 1/300 flash sync speed vs 1/200 on the 5D3. 

-pw


----------



## crasher8 (Dec 13, 2013)

and I would add that since most 1D series bodies have been used professionally more than the Prosumers lines I would verify a shutter count before purchasing.


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah if I decide to go for it I'll definitely ask the seller to run it through EOS Count.



crasher8 said:


> and I would add that since most 1D series bodies have been used professionally more than the Prosumers lines I would verify a shutter count before purchasing.


----------



## rdalrt (Dec 14, 2013)

I am a sports guy. So I just traded my like new, hardly used 5DIII to the fellow I sold my 1DIV to. Got my 1DIV back. Nice to have it back home. I never used the 5DIII anyways.


----------



## Methodical (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm glad I don't have this decision to make. I have both the 1D4 and 5D3 (even the 1D3) and I use both for everything I do; wildlife, sports, portraits. I don't pigeon hole my gear - all get used for everything. Funny, I downsize my 1D4 to 8fps. I hate to admit it, but the 5D3 AF is a bit better than the 1D4 and mine haven't needed any Maf for my lenses. I can get the 1DX (great camera) if I want/wanted to, but I just did/don't want to give Canon 7k for a camera body. I just don't see it. I will just wait them out like I did with the others. They will come out with a new 1DXs or something, these folks with jump, the prices will drop and then I'd consider one.

What I've notice from when I was entering the game, I read where many stated that they didn't need high fps because they do not spray and pray and that timing was everything (sure it still is, but don't here it mention much anymore, only fps), but lately many of my readings have found that many are saying they really depend on the really high fps these days to get that 1 shot. I guess technology has changed the way many thing on this subject, just as it did with megapixels. I know everyone does things differently and are at different experience levels. When I first started, I used to spray, but overtime I've gotten better at it and that's one of main reasons I downsize my fps on the 1D4 from 10 to 8 and even then I don't use all of it. Just an observation.

To the OP I'd suggest you hold off for now if you can and wait to see what Canon does. Also, the buffer will not be an issue as state above with the appropriate memory card, especially at 6fps (Lexar 1000 card are on sale at Adorama and B&H). 

Just One Man's Opinion.


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Dec 15, 2013)

I think I will try a UDMA 7 card and probably hold off for now or start saving for a 1DX.



Methodical said:


> To the OP I'd suggest you hold off for now if you can and wait to see what Canon does. Also, the buffer will not be an issue as state above with the appropriate memory card, especially at 6fps (Lexar 1000 card are on sale at Adorama and B&H).
> 
> Just One Man's Opinion.


----------



## WPJ (Dec 15, 2013)

can0nfan2379 said:


> I think I will try a UDMA 7 card and probably hold off for now or start saving for a 1DX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sounds like a good plan....id love a pair of 1Dx's


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Dec 15, 2013)

I own the 1D4 and the 5D3.

Pro 1: fast, better AF in Servo- mode- (the spot AF of the 5 I am not always able to set where I want if I follow a moving subject..... my fault), 10fps is ok, but the bigger buffer is sweet.
Focus points spread wider.
Better jpegs out of the cam
Pro 5: bit better IQ
latest sh** in flashing technology
better noise and AF in low light.
And the second knob on the battery grip I miss on the 1....

So: I am glad to have both.
If its going to be fast: formula 1.
If I am on holiday, have time and need some extra less mm focal length: gimme five.

If I HAD TO decide: very small edge for the 1.
If it has to be fast and reliable


----------



## LightandMotion (Dec 15, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> I own the 1D4 and the 5D3.
> 
> Pro 1: fast, better AF in Servo- mode- (the spot AF of the 5 I am not always able to set where I want if I follow a moving subject..... my fault), 10fps is ok, but the bigger buffer is sweet.
> Focus points spread wider.
> ...



Agree with this analysis. When I had both, the 1d4 was reserved for sport (motor racing) and the 5d3 for landscapes. The 5d3's IQ and noise is superior to the 1d4, but the 1d4's AF tracking and fps makes it ideal for wildlife. I sold the 5d3 for the 1dX, and kept the 1d4 for a backup, and because of its 1.3 crop sensor and versatility. Now I have the A7R, thinking of selling the 1d4 and using the A7R as the backup. However to answer the OP's question - if Wildlife is your main interest, yes swap the 5d3 for 1d4. The tradeoff in IQ is minor, and the pros outweigh the cons.


----------



## bobby samat (Dec 16, 2013)

i used a 1d4 for my main camera since 2010. i got a 5d3 last year. i thought the image quality was a significant enough jump that i traded the 1d4 for an additional 5d3.

i miss how fast and sturdy the 1d4 was. it is seriously built like a tank. but overall i'm happy with the switch. having two of the exact bodies makes things very easy. 6fps has been fast enough for me to get everything i need.

this is just a personal preference, but i really, really like the silent shutter mode on the 5d. the 1d4 sounds like a machine gun at weddings. now i can have two bodies that make hardly any noise.


----------

